# Broken Heater?



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wondering if my heater is still good to use or not, I was doing some tank maintenance and took my heater out to clean but, I was stupid and forgot to unplug it, few minutes later I smell something burning and my heater was burning the towel. The heater is brown on the bottom half, not really too badly burnt or anything, but still wonder if i should by a new one or test this one.

thanks in advance


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

just checking your heater the glass have any broken ,and put the heater into your tank stay over night,( but dont plug in) ,next day take a look have any water get in your heater! if no, the heater should still working, but better u should get the new one, it is not expensive $, safe your fish, good luck


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Get a fluval e heater, best heater you'll ever have. 

you can pull it out of the water with out unplugging it and the thing will know and auto shut off. plus it does a lot of other great things no other heater will do in the next 10 years.


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

ok, well ill get a new heater just to be safe. Those e series heaters look awesome with the automatic shut off, water temp warnings, built in thermometer. A bit out of my price range but might be worth it at 50 bucks. thanks for you opinions


----------

